# Ormond Beach 4-2-10



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Fished Ormond beach (just north of Ormond by the sea) from 11-7 saturday. Caught about 9 whiting and many bluefish, no pomps. Was using live shrimp and cut clams (the walmart ones). Anyone else having any luck with pomps?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

11 to 7..quite a long time. I used to fish that long, but not anymore. Only a few hours or so. I'll be trying it out up there maybe next week sometime.


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

My neighbor got out to NSB Saturday. He fished next to some commercial guys. He said it was unbelievable how many pomps they were catching while he only caught three (along with whiting and blues just about every cast). He said their trick was blue crab.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Really blue crab? How do you hook up blue crab to catch pomps? Fiddler would make sense since they are smaller. Do you break it up into peices? Sounds like the bite is on though so I'll be back every weekend till they leave.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

patrck17 said:


> Really blue crab? How do you hook up blue crab to catch pomps? Fiddler would make sense since they are smaller. Do you break it up into peices? Sounds like the bite is on though so I'll be back every weekend till they leave.


Yes...and run hook through the "leg socket". Clams, however, can be obtained more easily, and supposedly are doing well, but I haven't been out lately due to my racing activities and other commitments.


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

*Crab Knuckles for Pomps*

You make ten baits out of one Blue Crab. Use game or kitchen shears. Remove the legs at the body(knuckle). Then remove the shell. Cut the body in half. Then cut between each socket or knuckle to create ten baits. Use a 2/0 circle hook. Go into the socket then hook it out. The more gap in the hook the better the hook up rate. Remember Pomps and whiting have small mouths so real big crabs aren't advantageous.

Hope this helps, Noel


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I think next time I will bring a pack of clams, 12 shrimp and 1-2 bluecrabs. What do you mean by the more gap in the hook?


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

patrck17 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think next time I will bring a pack of clams, 12 shrimp and 1-2 bluecrabs. What do you mean by the more gap in the hook?


Patrick, the "gap" is that space between the hook point and the hook shank. With circle hooks you don't wish to put so much bait on the hook that it gets clogged or "choked" such that the design of the circle hook no longer can catch in the corner of the fish's mouth. In short, match the size of your hook to the fish you are targeting and then match the size of your bait to the size of your hook.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the clerification. This makes sense to me.


----------



## JohnLuke (Apr 8, 2010)

*Flagler Beach*

My neighbor caught a 3lb pompano on 4-6-2010 at Flagler. I haven't had any luck! They are out there!!!


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

*Blue Crabs*

Saw the post on blue crabs for Pomps. Anyone know where you can get them in the NSB area??


----------

